# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Работа в рознице без фискального регистратора

## iAGS

При введении ЕНВД актуальным становится вопрос работы в розничных программах без фискального регистратора (ФР).

Так есть интерфейс кассира (продавцы привыкли и так проще), но без кассового аппарата.

В стандартных розничных конфигурациях нельзя пробить ЧЕК ККМ без подключенной кассы, как с этим быть? Есть ли эмулятор кассы (виртуальной) или же альтернатива?

СпасибО!

----------


## ArPlus

Есть эмулятор ФК. Пользуйтесь им. Все будет работать.
TradeWareEpf\1CFPEmulator_v2.epf

----------


## naomatrix

Есть емулятор фискального регистратора с выводом на любой Windows принтер или принтер чеков - http://infostart.ru/public/58344/

----------


## Solovey Razboy

> Есть емулятор фискального регистратора с выводом на любой Windows принтер или принтер чеков - http://infostart.ru/public/58344/


А попроще ссылки нет

----------


## Vlad12

> Есть емулятор фискального регистратора с выводом на любой Windows принтер или принтер чеков - http://infostart.ru/public/58344/


Ты чЁ бля! Лох инфостарофский тут людям голову морочишь!, вот это твоя помощь человеку?
"Скачать "Фискальный регистратор кассира (принтер) для конф, УТ (БП)" для 1С 
Один файл стоит 1$m (StartMoney) - внутренняя валюта сайта.
. Гандурас ты !
Можешь помочь - помоги.
Не можешь - сиди заткнувшись!
=======================
Ты уж прости Solovey Razboy таких козлов !!!

----------

LORDssss (05.09.2015), tacsedor (26.03.2015), Петросян (25.06.2013), Штрек (10.06.2019)

----------


## naomatrix

*Vlad12*,
Сам ты лох, на дату сообщения посмотри, когда давалась ссылка, на инфостарте  было бесплатное скачивание, не моя вина, что теперь оно стало платным.
Если самому  не сила написать что то полезное и обменять на инфостарте, так не надо тут других обзывать, любители халявы как всегда  найдутся.

----------


## Vlad12

> *Vlad12*,
> Сам ты лох, на дату сообщения посмотри, когда давалась ссылка, на инфостарте  было бесплатное скачивание, не моя вина, что теперь оно стало платным.
> Если самому  не сила написать что то полезное и обменять на инфостарте, так не надо тут других обзывать, любители халявы как всегда  найдутся.


Вот именно !  "*написать что то полезное и обменять на инфостарте*"  !!!!
Ты еще на 1С "Купить отправь" !!!!

---------- Post added at 21:45 ---------- Previous post was at 21:42 ----------

и не надо тут про дату, я на инфостаре давно 
и там деньги делают люди давно.
а здесь помогают! бесплатно!

Кстати скриншот к словам "Если самому  не сила написать что то полезное и обменять на инфостарте"
мне не зачем там менять, я могу написать
1.1.jpg

----------


## пандочка

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста. Скачала эмулятор фискального регистратора, при добавлении обработки обслуживания драйвера добавляю путь к эмулятору, а в список наименования что добавлять? Не могу додуматься, голову сломала, почитала везде, действия у всех одинаковые, у всех получается, а я почем-то не могу справиться с этими начальными настройками..

----------


## titilon

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста. как и где Скачать эмулятор фискального регистратора, для унф

----------


## StasV

> Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста. как и где Скачать эмулятор фискального регистратора, для унф


http://shebdim.github.io/cremu/ , там же описание

----------

